# what is the point of detailing



## ardenvxr (May 22, 2013)

today i asked myself the question,what is the point of detailing?
imsay this because i always get comments on how clean my car is and that its shiny, but people say this even when my car is swirl heaven so bad that i cringe when i look at it in the sun.
my point is what is the point if people say its shiney before ive corrected it and still say its shiny afterwards not knowing what has been done:wall: i get called sad alot when i tell people what my hobby is,just makes me think whats the point?
also do i really need all the products i have when 99% of the population clean their cars with some soap and some rags and still get the same response, that looks shiny!!

would be good to hear people opinions:thumb:


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

It's for you to enjoy, not them.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Do the people who call you sad ever have their cars done by you? You need to do a few sheds to get noticed. No one ever comments on mine when it's been cleaned as it always looks good.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2014)

Do what makes you happy and take what others say with a pinch of salt , if they actually knew the price of the stuff you use they would have a heart attack lol


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

Try driving through a carwash. I did this with my company car... Was so p*ssed off afterwards, still dirty on all those small spots and waterspots...
that's why I detail. To get the car spot on!
don't care what they all say. In 5-10 years, your car will still look new, theirs will look trashy


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

To get away from the Wife.


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

1. I love doing it.
2. Its my own thing and
3. It is the only thing I think im truely good at


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

Surely because you enjoy it?


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

i have three hobbies(crap at all of them before anyone says anything!) golf, lots of people say thats sad, fishing not for everyone either! and i suppose detailing, they are my choices and i do them and try to do my best at each of them but mostly beacause i enjoy them..... thats the point of it:thumb:


----------



## richardr (Oct 21, 2013)

I sometimes wonder this, but for a different reason

You get the car spot on then some knob in a supermarket car park bangs their door/trolley/jacket/other objects into you

Enough to make you cry


----------



## Andyrat85 (Oct 7, 2013)

You wanna try getting the neighbours reaction when your washing a brand new car, I had this a couple of weeks ago, and they are like its brand new, my simple response was it is filthy the dealer should be taken out and shot lol

I detail as I don't drink and gave up smoking a few years back and my car is my passion, I spend as much time as the girlfriend lets me on it. She loves me bless her but even she thinks I'm crazy taking pictures of beading in the rain lol


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

I never disclose to people I am interested in cars or cleaning them to people! You can see people actually switch off when you begin!

If people ask what a like, I say football! Only if they ask about the car will I consider chatting about performance cars or Detailing


----------



## robster84 (May 10, 2011)

Because its a great feeling driving a spanking clean car and brings me great joy criticizing the ones that cant be bothered to pick up a sponge and do a basic wash :detailer:


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

Its a real good satisfaction standing back and thinking ..it isnt just "clean"it looks fantastic like its ready for a show ! To me a detailed car is different to a "clean" car.


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

It is so much nicer driving a well polished car,


----------



## Saamm93 (Nov 9, 2012)

Something to do at the weekends. I've always liked cars so it looking good is a must


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Why do people spend endless amounts of time on gardens and flowers that will die off and need doing again in a few months ?

Answer = because they really enjoy doing it.

Just be strong minded enough not to care if other people understand or enjoy it too.


----------



## The Incredible Hulk (Nov 19, 2005)

Because I do my best thinking when detailing


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

It relaxes me, I enjoy the feeling of a smooth panel, that glistens as I caress it with my wookey, the way is seems to call out to me to hold on tight as I apply a bit of pressure, the flowing curves and those small nooks and crannies that make the shapes that pleases the eye and brings my heart to a heavy thud when I see the glow that the sun makes, as it reflects from it's lines and in the evening under the street lights


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Because I love my car


----------



## TT55BLK (Aug 19, 2013)

I like to keep my cars in the best condition I possibly can. They're things that I enjoy using and owning.

It's also good exercise and helps take my mind off work :thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

ianrobbo1 said:


> It relaxes me, I enjoy the feeling of a smooth panel, that glistens as I caress it with my wookey, the way is seems to call out to me to hold on tight as I apply a bit of pressure, the flowing curves and those small nooks and crannies that make the shapes that pleases the eye and brings my heart to a heavy thud when I see the glow that the sun makes, as it reflects from it's lines and in the evening under the street lights


Ooh that sounds soooooo sexy, those curves, the caressing, the pleasure it brings. It's better than sex is it? :lol::lol:


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

It relaxes me, I'm normally highly strung but really calm down when detailing.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Who gives a as long as you're happy,and get some alone time.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

I think most people especially the time , effort and many Queens heads missing. It's just metal and plastic but it makes us happy so that's why we do it I guess.


----------



## Rebel007 (May 7, 2013)

I bought what for me is the closest I will ever get to the car of my dreams, for personal reasons the likliehood is it will also be the last car I ever have as well.

Since I spent a large proportion of my savings on my car I have to look after it to the very best of my ability, currently I stand a chance of getting my money back if I had to sell my car simply because of the condition it is in.

If it were a dirty scruffy car I know I would lose a great deal of money that I just cannot afford to lose.

To me detailing is a way of polishing in some value that would otherwise be lost.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Ermmmmmm.
You aint met my missus mate


----------



## 636 (Oct 23, 2012)

Man you just shoudnt give a **** what other people think about your hobby. I don't clean my car for people to comment on it. I detail it for my own satisfaction. My other half goes running when it's smashing it down with rain and freezing cold, I think she's mad, I lay on the driveway cleaning the underside of my car, she thinks I'm mad. Everyone has there own interests and you should never change them because of what other people say or may think, if it makes you happy then carry on :thumb:


----------



## Ge03 (Jul 19, 2011)

Dannbodge said:


> Because I love my car


Best reason I've read yet.


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

I sometimes think the same  I have 3 hobbies which are detailing (cars in general), golf and gym. All of which are time consuming!! :wall:


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

Big Buffer said:


> 1. I love doing it.
> 2. Its my own thing and
> 3. It is the only thing I think im truely good at


THIS :thumb:


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

I do it because honestly I find it therapeutic and it's something I can see physically that I've achieved.

Those people that take the ****, just tell em to eff off. Not worth your time.


----------



## mark-gts (Jul 27, 2006)

Im the same as everyone else its for the love of doing it and the fact i do have a love for cars but know the feeling i love is when you can park a 10 year old car beside a brand new car and the paintwork on the 10 year old car is in a much better condition than the brand new car!


----------



## Bokers (Jun 4, 2013)

Don't let people's ignorance and idiocy put you off doing what you like!

Most of the hobbies I have (now detailing, fishing, gym, track days and a few others at differing intervals) all have people telling me I'm mad for doing it.

I just laugh. Then ask them what do they do for a hobby.
Some people just can't make a connection. The gardening example is a good analogy  

The people that have hobbies, genuine passions and something between their ears will ask you questions about what you love doing!


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

I go into work every Sunday to wash my car but one guy calls me sad and hes a bus spotter..........


----------



## Mr Concours (Mar 8, 2006)

I personally like having a nice clean car,I guess its good for the ego when you get compliments,I've also noticed that scruffy cars and scruffy people go together.

The biggest reason is I like to look after my stuff,and its the second most expensive thing I own after the House (which technicly the Bank own) so you could even say its the most expensive thing I own outright.

Also on the whole I've mainly made money on most cars I've owned by making them more desirable by detailing them.Not many people can make a profit on a hobby they enjoy doing awyway and get a feeling of accomplishment which is there for everyone to see in the fruits of your labour.


----------



## DPG87 (Feb 18, 2010)

I think any kind of 'love' for cars will be classed as "sad" or "stupid"

"Why spend all that money on your car?"

"What a waste of money!"

"How can you spend so long CLEANING a car?"

Some common crap you hear from people, I've heard people asking how you can justify charging/paying such a vast amount of money to "clean" a car, forgetting that the dude cleaning it for £5 spends circa 5 minutes on it - equating to £60 an hour, so £/hr a pro detailer is generally far cheaper!!

For me the big difference is that whilst your average valetor or car wash can make the car "shiney" to the masses, look closely and you'll realise it isnt actually clean at all, add to that the fact that the paintwork has been damaged and the "shine" lasts all of 5 minutes - whereas we are protecting the car, correcting the paint etc etc so when I look at my car (Milano red civic type R - 5 years old) I see exactly that, not a pink scored civic that can be commonly seen on our roads and i have no doubt that if still in my ownership I will be able to say the exact same in another 5 years when the vast majority of others are looking tired (at best)

Don't listen to others its just ignorance, the worst type are those who "think" they know what they're doing because they once bought polish from halfords....


----------



## m500dpp (Feb 17, 2006)

For me there are two reasons:

1) I work in an office and at the end of each day my biggest achievement is that I have answered a load of emails. When I clean my car I can stand back and look at a real achievement, I have made a difference to something.
2) My house is shared with my kids and wife none of whom are as neat and tidy as I would ideally like. My car is MY space and I keep it how I want to, I have control over it which I dont have elsewhere. Sometimes I have to move my daughter's car, it's like sitting in a dustbin and I hate it!!!


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

i get a lot of stick,but i enjoy it n find a good detail therapeutic .dont give a s*** what other people think


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I just love detailing and keeping my car looking good as we all spend a lot of money in the first place in buying a car so why throw your money away by not looking after the car and ruin the paint work. I have seen some cars that looked like they have been lived in.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

soul boy 68 said:


> i just love detailing and keeping my car looking good as we all spend a lot of money in the first place in buying a car so why throw your money away by not looking after the car and ruin the paint work. I have seen some cars that looked like they have been lived in.


----------



## TT55BLK (Aug 19, 2013)

I do it because it makes the neighbours angry :lol::lol:

Like others said I want to keep the cars as best as I possibly can and it's nice to be outside and distract the mind with other things.


----------



## sant (Mar 3, 2012)

Car detailing , gardening , chasing the holy grail perfection dose it exist ?


----------



## rory1992 (Jul 22, 2012)

I enjoy it, feel the need to maintain it to keep its value up and as someone else has said its a great feeling when driving a super clean car even if it is for 10mins or so.


----------



## waxtrucker (Mar 21, 2014)

I tend to drive slower after ive spent all day on the car cos I don't want to get it dirty again


----------



## mdgrwl (Feb 6, 2014)

Its personally rewarding. Its hard work and I find that a challenge... and to know my cars paint is in almost perfect condition makes me feel good.


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

mdgrwl said:


> its personally rewarding. Its hard work and i find that a challenge... And to know my cars paint is in almost perfect condition makes me feel good.


thissj.


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

The real question should be, 


What is the point of not detailing.


----------



## 636 (Oct 23, 2012)

AndyA4TDI said:


> The real question should be,
> 
> What is the point of not detailing.


Haha yes! Couldn't have put it better


----------



## TheRonin (Mar 12, 2006)

think I just have ocd thats why i do it lol


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Have just been outside under the threatening black skies with 2 buckets and a mitt.

I spent 15 mins giving the car a quick shampoo and hose off as it had a thin covering of yellow pollen (?) from an overhanging tree all over the roof and bonnet.

I know it will rain soon, but the car looks much better now, its sparkle has returned and that is all I care about. 

Looking out of my study window at the car now, I feel contented, so it was a worth while way to spend 15 minutes.


----------



## veloz (Mar 19, 2014)

i've always said that cars are extensions of our personalities and represent what we are made of......it tells a lot about the person that owns it...


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

Its like anything really. To us there is a point but to "normal people" they might not be understand. We could ask whats the point in collecting stamps? or whats the point of playing video games?

Detailing is our "thing" to us car guys. Im sure we all have an enjoyment in it and its like an escapism from our hectic lifes. Tbh I dont see it as being a bad thing, it stops you being lazy and well atleast we're not dirty snobs!


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

veloz said:


> i've always said that cars are extensions of our personalities and represent what we are made of......it tells a lot about the person that owns it...


Indeed. And only confirms what i think about next door but twos daughter being a right mucky b***h :devil::devil: :lol:


----------



## Richors (Apr 29, 2007)

I hate driving a dirty car - especially in the dry or sun.
Tomorrow I am setting off to the Nurburgring in a clean, freshly waxed car and its pouring down and due to carry on pouring down in the UK...............that will wind me up so I will clean it on the train when crossing just so its clean when i get to calais where its due to be sunny.................a lot would call that sad i guess and I am sure there will be some strange expressions on the train but it will make me feel better when i drive off the train and that's really the point to me.........

cheers


----------



## Snelly (May 5, 2013)

My car seems to drive better when I've detailed it strange but true , I have other hobbies to I used to play pro football many years ago. Now it's golf and well my CAR , the missus just laughs at me and says the cars not clean enough lol as someone said because You ENJOY it enough said......


----------

